# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته (دوستان با تجربه بفرمایید داخل)

## mohammadreza13

دوستان عزیز
سلام انشالله که موفق باشید
یک مشاوره میخوام اگه تجربه دارین اشنا دارین دیدین خبر دارین، به ما هم کمک کنید 
تاپیک های دیگه رو هم خوندم
. 
دوستان میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم
سه تای اول که میزم دکتری پیوسته 😊
برای بقیه تو ذهنم سواله! ؟؟؟
تو پیراپزشکی
اقا بین چندتا رشته گیر کردم چطور الویت بدم
بین دبیری زیست - پرستاری-اتاق عمل -
من ترتیبم همینه
میخوام به همین ترتیب بزارم قبول هم نشدم میزارم سال دیگه چون علاقیات من همیناست
رتبه خیلی خوبی هم نمیارم ولی فقط تهران گیلان میزنم. 

کار اشتباهی میکنم؟ پول شبانه هم ندارم!

----------


## amir_95

سلام.اگه هدفت سه رشته ی اصلی هست و اگر فکر میکنی میتونی یه سال دیگه بخونی اگه فکر میکنی خانوادت مشکلی ندارن اگه فکر میکنی خسته نمیشی اگه فکر میکنی پول شبانه سه رشته رو نداری اگر راضی به پیراپزشکی نیستی فقط سه رشته رو بزن.

----------


## mohammadreza13

> سلام.اگه هدفت سه رشته ی اصلی هست و اگر فکر میکنی میتونی یه سال دیگه بخونی اگه فکر میکنی خانوادت مشکلی ندارن اگه فکر میکنی خسته نمیشی اگه فکر میکنی پول شبانه سه رشته رو نداری اگر راضی به پیراپزشکی نیستی فقط سه رشته رو بزن.


قلبم رو دندون هست
قدرت درسیم خوبه علاقه و تحلیل فیزیکی ریاضیم ضعیفه قدرت زیستی خوبی دارم فیلمای اتاق عمل جراحی دندان 
از بیماری نمیترسم همش عکسای بیماری خاص میبینم

رو دبیری موندم به خاطر پول کار بیمه 
وضع خانواده ما ضعیفه
موندم

----------


## mohammadreza13

دوست دارم دانشگاهی برم همه حرف علم کتاب علمی باشه با دکترای با سابقه صحبت کنم دنبال مقالات عملی باشیم

محیط فرار از درس خندیدن وقت تلف کردن دانشگاهی ولگردی دوست ندارم
دکترای پیوسته خیلی خوبه تو دانشگاه های شهید بهشتی تهران ایران
یه جا که درست درمون باشه

----------


## mohammadreza13

Up
دوستان help me please

----------


## asie67

والا دبیری تازه اگه استخدام بشی حقوقش بخور نمیره
بنظرم گرایشهای بالینی بهتره

----------


## shirin.sa

> دوستان عزیز
> سلام انشالله که موفق باشید
> یک مشاوره میخوام اگه تجربه دارین اشنا دارین دیدین خبر دارین، به ما هم کمک کنید 
> تاپیک های دیگه رو هم خوندم
> . 
> دوستان میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم
> سه تای اول که میزم دکتری پیوسته ������
> برای بقیه تو ذهنم سواله! ؟؟؟
> تو پیراپزشکی
> ...


 سلام اول از اینکه شما انتخاب اولتون باید رشته پیا پزشکی باشه چون اگه رتبه تون به تربیت معلمم هم بخوره ممکنه شمارو قبول نکنن چون ممکنه از تحقیق در نیاید البته اینو دال بر بی ادبی ندونید من فقط  احتمالاتو میگم از طرفی به نظرم واسه اینده کاری قطع پیرا پزشکی  بهترین رشته است درمورد شبانه هم باید بگم که شما با روزانه یه جا درس میخونید فرقشون اینه که شبانه تو خوابگاه بیرون میمونه ماهی یه پول به دانشگاه میده که اونم میتونید اقساطی پرداخت کنید یا میتونید چک بدید از ترم دومم به بعد اگر اشتباه نکنم میتونید وام بردارید موفق باشید :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Alireza.077

سلام دوستان این عکس تراز های قبولی پزشکی دانشگاه آزاده برای سهمیه پنج درصد، مناطقم حدود 50 تا نمره تراز بیشتر میخواد، کارنامه انتخاب رشته خودمه پارسال پس مطمئن باشید از درست بودنش، فکر کردم شاید به درد بخوره

فایل پیوست 80714

----------


## jhasani

> سلام دوستان این عکس تراز های قبولی پزشکی دانشگاه آزاده برای سهمیه پنج درصد، مناطقم حدود 50 تا نمره تراز بیشتر میخواد، کارنامه انتخاب رشته خودمه پارسال پس مطمئن باشید از درست بودنش، فکر کردم شاید به درد بخورهفایل پیوست 80714


داداش بیزحمت اگه کارنامه ی تکمیل ظرفیت "دوم" دانشگاه آزاد رو هم داری، بفرست.

----------


## 1378anis

من خیلی نگران پول خوابگاه هستم اگه تهران قبول نشم.پس اندازی ندارم و نمیتونم پرداخت کنم.اگه اطلاعی دارید که چطور مشکلمو حل کنم ممنون میشم.

----------


## 76farshad

> من خیلی نگران پول خوابگاه هستم اگه تهران قبول نشم.پس اندازی ندارم و نمیتونم پرداخت کنم.اگه اطلاعی دارید که چطور مشکلمو حل کنم ممنون میشم.


قرض بگیر!

----------


## jhasani

> من خیلی نگران پول خوابگاه هستم اگه تهران قبول نشم.پس اندازی ندارم و نمیتونم پرداخت کنم.اگه اطلاعی دارید که چطور مشکلمو حل کنم ممنون میشم.



1. هنوز که انتخاب رشته نکردی، سعی کن تمام دقتتو توی انتخاب رشته به کار بگیری. (مثلا میشه فرض کن کرج بزنی که هر روز بشه رفت و آمد کنی بین کرج و تهران)
2. رشته های روزانه، خوابگاهشون رایگانه. ***
3. اگه غیرروزانه قبول شدی، اولا خود دانشگاه وام دانشجویی میده، ثانیا هزینه ی خوابگاه، در مقابل شهریه ای که بخوای بدی، خیلی ناچیزتره.



*** اصلاحیه : طبق فرمایش دوستان، خوابگاه های غیرخودگردان روزانه، رایگان نیستن ولی هزینه شون خیلی پایینه.

----------


## Ultra

> 1. هنوز که انتخاب رشته نکردی، سعی کن تمام دقتتو توی انتخاب رشته به کار بگیری. (مثلا میشه فرض کن کرج بزنی که هر روز بشه رفت و آمد کنی بین کرج و تهران)
> 2. رشته های روزانه، خوابگاهشون رایگانه.
> 3. اگه غیرروزانه قبول شدی، اولا خود دانشگاه وام دانشجویی میده، ثانیا هزینه ی خوابگاه، در مقابل شهریه ای که بخوای بدی، خیلی ناچیزتره.


چرا اطلاعات غلط میدید به خورد مردم
کی گفته روزانه ها خوابگاه هاشون رایگانه؟

----------


## jhasani

> چرا اطلاعات غلط میدید به خورد مردم
> کی گفته روزانه ها خوابگاه هاشون رایگانه؟



سلام

اگه اشتباه میگم تصحیح بفرمایید. شبانه و بین الملل، هزینه ی خوابگاه میگیرن ولی روزانه ها تا جایی که سراغ دارم رایگان هستن.

----------


## Ultra

> سلام
> 
> اگه اشتباه میگم تصحیح بفرمایید. شبانه و بین الملل، هزینه ی خوابگاه میگیرن ولی روزانه ها تا جایی که سراغ دارم رایگان هستن.


اشتباه سراغ داری عزیزم
تمامی خوابگاه ها شهریه میگیرن
چه روزانه چه شبانه
چه وزارت علوم چه بهداشت

----------


## jhasani

> اشتباه سراغ داری عزیزم
> تمامی خوابگاه ها شهریه میگیرن
> چه روزانه چه شبانه
> چه وزارت علوم چه بهداشت



هزینه ی خوابگاه روزانه و شبانه برابره؟
راستی شما دانشجوی شهر خودت هستی یا نه؟


برای نتیجه گیری این مورد، بهتره بچه های روزانه ای که دانشجوی شهر دیگه ای هستن هم نظراتشون رو بگن.

در تکمیل بحثم بگم که خوابگاه ها دو نوع هستن:

1. خوابگاه دولتی (مستقیما زیر نظر دانشگاه اداره میشه و معمولا خیلی نزدیک به دانشگاه هستن و در برخی دانشگاهها، خوابگاه دولتی، داخل خود محیط دانشگاه هست و این نوع خوابگاه، هزینه ای نداره فکر کنم، و معمولا دانشجویان روزانه، در این نوع خوابگاهها اسکان داده میشن)

2. خوابگاههای خودگردان (با هزینه هستن، مستقیم توسط دانشگاه اداره نمیشن بلکه دانشگاه به صورت غیر مستقیم نظارت داره و قرارداد میبنده با اون مجموعه ی خوابگاهی. و معمولا دانشجویان پردیس یا شبانه، به این نوع خوابگاهها هدایت میشن)


همچنین دوستان اگه خواستن دقیقا راجع به خوابگاه دانشگاه مدنظرشون اطلاعات داشته باشن، به 30_40 صفحه ی آخر دفترچه شماره 2 (دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته مراجعه کنن) ولی دیگه برای اطلاعات خیلی دقیق تر، بهتره از دانشجوهای سال قبل اون دانشگاهها، اطلاعات حاصل بفرمایید.

----------


## Ultra

> هزینه ی خوابگاه روزانه و شبانه برابره؟
> راستی شما دانشجوی شهر خودت هستی یا نه؟
> 
> برای نتیجه گیری این مورد، بهتره بچه های روزانه ای که دانشجوی شهر دیگه ای هستن هم نظراتشون رو بگن.


توی بعضی از دانشگاه ها برابر نیست
اختلاف مالی برای اینکه شما ساکن چه شهری هستی و دانشگاهت کجاست وجود نداره
اگر متقاضی کافی از شهر های دیگه وجود نداشته باشه به اون شهر هم میدن

من هم دانشجوی شهر خودم نیستم و تا دلت بخواد دانشگاه دیدم

فیزیک میخونم اما یک سال توی خوابگاه علوم پزشکی ها موقتی بودم
از خوابگاه ها کاملا مطلع هستم
از پشت کوه نیومدم

----------


## Ultra

*خوابگاه در صورت قبولی در رشته های روزانه هم هزینه خواهد داشت نقطه*

----------


## mohammadreza13

خوابگاه روزانه پولش 100 تومن 200 تومن دیگه اخرشه
نگران نباش

----------


## INFERNAL

> من خیلی نگران پول خوابگاه هستم اگه تهران قبول نشم.پس اندازی ندارم و نمیتونم پرداخت کنم.اگه اطلاعی دارید که چطور مشکلمو حل کنم ممنون میشم.


هزینه ی بالای نداره...البته بعضی جاها فقط به صورت خودگردان میدن که اون گرونه
دریافت هزینه رو موقعی که درست تموم شه میگیرن(واسه خودگردان رو نمیدونم)

----------


## INFERNAL

> 1. هنوز که انتخاب رشته نکردی، سعی کن تمام دقتتو توی انتخاب رشته به کار بگیری. (مثلا میشه فرض کن کرج بزنی که هر روز بشه رفت و آمد کنی بین کرج و تهران)
> 2. رشته های روزانه، خوابگاهشون رایگانه.
> 3. اگه غیرروزانه قبول شدی، اولا خود دانشگاه وام دانشجویی میده، ثانیا هزینه ی خوابگاه، در مقابل شهریه ای که بخوای بدی، خیلی ناچیزتره.


روزانه ام پولیه برادر

ر.ا:توی اون 3 تا رشته ای که گفتی پرستاری خب بهتره

----------


## 1378anis

> قرض بگیر!


متاسفانه کسیو ندارم قرض بگیرم اگرم داشتم ترجیح میدادم نگیرم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 1378anis

> 1. هنوز که انتخاب رشته نکردی، سعی کن تمام دقتتو توی انتخاب رشته به کار بگیری. (مثلا میشه فرض کن کرج بزنی که هر روز بشه رفت و آمد کنی بین کرج و تهران)
> 2. رشته های روزانه، خوابگاهشون رایگانه.
> 3. اگه غیرروزانه قبول شدی، اولا خود دانشگاه وام دانشجویی میده، ثانیا هزینه ی خوابگاه، در مقابل شهریه ای که بخوای بدی، خیلی ناچیزتره.


اره خب من کرج رو هم میزنم ولی نگرانم رتبه ام جوری بشه که مجبور بشم برم شهرهای دیگه.
مطمئنم خوابگاه های روزانه پولیه.اما اگه بشه وام بگیرم عالیه.

----------


## 1378anis

> خوابگاه روزانه پولش 100 تومن 200 تومن دیگه اخرشه
> نگران نباش


همون دیگه من مطمئن نیستم بتونم همونم از پسش بربیام. پس اندازی ندارم الانم دنبال کار میگردم میگن باید تجربه داشته باشی!

----------


## 1378anis

یه سوال دیگه
شما راهی سراغ دارید که بتونم با دانشجوهای دانشگاه های مختلف ارتباط داشته باشم؟مثلا گروه تلگرامی...
یا اگه تماس بگیرم با خود دانشگاه ها بنظرتون اطلاعات راجع به خوابگاه ها بهم میدن؟؟
من پارسال موقع انتخاب رشته کاملا گیج بودم و از وضعیت نامعلوم پیش روم ترس داشتم برا همین شهرهای دیگه رو نزدم چون بابام گفته بود نمیتونم خرج زندگی در شهرستان رو بدم که بعدا خودش پشیمون شد :Yahoo (4): امسال هم دیگه کلا نیست :Yahoo (2): 
برا همین نمیخوام دوباره مرتکب اشتباه بشم...

----------


## رهی

سلام

مشاور آشنا سراغ دارم. خواستی بهم بگو بهت شماره یا آی دی شونو بهت بدم.

----------

